

My girlfriend cooks lunch for everybody in my startup, she made a blog about it. - jpadilla_
http://thefoodforstartups.com/

======
jramphis
Why can't I signup to pay for this service? My startup is in the area, I would
LOVE to be able to pay "fiambreras style" and go pickup food every few days
for my team. I'm sure it might get to be a hassle if there are too many
people, but maybe just a few? What about a Grubwithus section where you invite
others in the community for lunch ($20 /pp - cover the costs of food, profit,
and a donation to Blimp?) and talk food or startups? What about sponsored
meals by other startups? (I'll commit to sponsoring food for 4-6 one of the
days a month)....

Anywho, LOVE this idea - thanks for letting us know about it - this way I'll
know what to buy in the supermarket next time I want to eat something
different than "Taco Rolls", ramen noodles, and re-heated pork leftovers from
Xmas :)

~~~
rogerbinns
It looks like this would be on the way to reinventing the Indian phenomenon of
Dabawalla (basically a city wide infrastructure to deliver home cooked lunches
to offices):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dabbawala>

------
kowabunga
This is way better than Ramen, pepperoni pizza and Mountain Dew. Bootstrapping
never looked so good.

~~~
jpadilla_
Indeed! We used to spend $100+ on crappy junk food a week. No we get to have
delicious home cooked meal.

------
HectorRamos
I don't see the "Order Delivery" button.

------
brcrth
What an awesome girlfriend. I wish all the luck for you guys with Blimp :)

~~~
jpadilla_
Yup! She's the best! Thank you so much!

------
sdiwakar
Nice dude, my wife cooks for the both of us while we work on bootstrapping our
startup. Nothing like a healthy, lovingly made meal.

~~~
jpadilla_
You got that right! Eating right really helps us keep focused and energized!

------
oscardelben
Marry her.

~~~
jpadilla_
Of course I will!

------
spicyxtreme
you should probably give us some tips on how you landed an awesome catch of a
girlfriend like that ;P

------
Odaym
beautiful, man..just beautiful! best of luck to both of you!

------
justinwi
mmm...hiring? ;)

------
flexterra
Today we had enchiladas! EPIC!

